# Sinn UX S GSG 9 - Short term review



## Young Son Time (May 11, 2011)

Got this Sinn UX S GSG 9 the other day from Chronomaster and thought I'd show you watch freaks a few pics and pass my initial comments before doing a review after I've developed a long term opinion on this model.
First a few pics to see the kind of animal we're dealing with here.









I expected the hydro bounce and varying misalignment of the second hand. The second hand has some slack in it so depending on the orientation of the watch the second hand will show some variation in position. No massive problem, needless to say I'd prefer perfect alignment for a watch with UK retail of £1.6k.









The curved profile of the strap and rigidity at the lugs and strap connection means she hugs the wrist well. Handy because the strap can be set a little loose and therefore allow for expansion of the wrist with temperature change during the day. Having said that there is no provision for micro adjustment on the strap, something I would have liked to further optimise the fit.









The hydro filling allows the dial to be read at unusual angles as expected. It appears that the hands are on the same plain/level as the surface of the glass.









The dial is legible enough and the logos although unnecessary are finely printed and unobtrusive.









The all black PVD finish is stealth and would not grab the attention of your average bling eyed magpie. To the casual observer it looks a lot like it's made from plastic and is deceptively heavy for its appearance. The average Joe will assume it's nothing special which depending on your motivation is a good or bad thing.









The silicone strap is cut down to size with a Stanley blade or sharp knife. The clasp appears well made and machined with a positive action.









I would have preferred a screw down crown. On a watch that claims to be a beater with its spec and utilitarian looks a screw down crown would make a lot of sense. A screw down crown would give it more strength at the connection and reduce leverage and any chance of bending or damage to the crown on impact. As it stands the crown freely rotates and could although it's unlikely be clicked out by mistake. Having said that it's out of the way, more so on the GSG models.









The action of the bezel is pretty good although there is some play of around 1/2 min on the dial.









Strangely the case back seems to float slightly as if its spring mounted or on some kind of shallow piston. Something to do with the depth rating no doubt.









She misses the second hand depending how it's held, the second hand gets pulled down about 1/8 of a second by its own weight. Also has the bounce but I would guess that all UX's have that.









If you look at the letter H where it reads HYDRO on the dial you will see a small something that looks like a hair or dust. This is actually something inside the oil and gets disturbed by the hand as they pass round, not sure exactly where it came from or what it is, there are a few of these in the oil....not ideal!
I may have appeared to be negative about this watch, the fact is I like it a lot and to some extent I knew what I was getting before it arrived thanks to the other comments posted. All in all it's a great watch and will serve as I intended as a very accurate low maintenance non nonsense watch. 

If you want a tool to read the time I think this is it, time will tell as always...............time just told.............. read on

After only 3 days of ownership this 'high quality, indistructable, ultra reliable' watch just STOPPED DEAD. *Pathetic*


*Definitely can't give it 10/10 maybe a generous 0.000001/10 at this price.*

Dont waste your money.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

IMO: you own one of the best looking black watches out there - everything works so well together


----------



## Young Son Time (May 11, 2011)

This watch just stopped after only 3 days - STOPPED DEAD - will be sending it back tomorrow.

My rating for this £1.6k watch has gone down form a generous 7/10 to a worthy 0/10

From my limited experience I'd say don't get one. Buy 100 casio's instead.


----------



## davltay (Jul 3, 2011)

wow


----------



## V10k (Oct 18, 2008)

It looks fantastic but for me, as a non-diver, the effective cost of replacing the quartz battery is ridiculous. I'm sticking with my U1, U2, U212 & U1000...


----------



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the watch dying. I would like to know what the outcome was when you returned it. Did you get another one or your money back? I almost bought a Sinn myself, but due to poor ratings, I got an Omega PO instead.


----------



## bodhi66 (Jun 12, 2012)

Any feedback from Sinn regarding warranty?


----------



## lyodakin (Nov 17, 2012)

Im also curious if Sinn took care of you. Can't believe that!


----------



## stallion2 (Feb 14, 2013)

was this issue ever resolved?


----------



## jersey jon (Dec 13, 2011)

I was the guy who wrote the review before I was exterminated......but I'm back and can now conclude my review after having worn the UX every day for 2 years. 
Sinn replaced the watch for a version without flakey bits.

The watch still performs as it should and in general I'm happy with the purchase but given the price and marketing I can still think of more negatives than positives.

Pros
1) accurate
2) understated
3) easily legible face at all angles 
4) 10 o'clock crown doesn't dig into wrist when worn on left hand
5) unique hydro filling
6) scratch proof and durable PVD case
7) bouncing second hand

Cons
1) At the Retail price and even at half retail price still a con given its shortcomings
2) lume really is very poor and for a watch marketed in the 'tactical category I would expect a lot more from sinn, for a watch of this price to leave the design board with such poor loom is unforgivable. This is my biggest gripe.
3) outer AR coating easily scratched and may as well be mineral glass
4) black coating on bracelet easily scratched and should be made of harder material
5) would like to see perpetual calendar at this price, if timex can do it why can't sinn? It would fit in well with the fit and forget of the HEQ movement, it's annoying having to monitor and change the number of days in a given month.
6) unnecessary logos on face detracts from legibility and pointless association with special forces
7) crown doesn't screw down and freely rotates. While this doesn't effect the funcion it's annoying because there is a small amount of side to side play.

Otherwise a perfect watch and if sinn ever address these issues I'd give the watch 100% and buy another don't hold your breath life is short enough as it is  

As it stands I'd give the watch 50% mainly due to shortcomings at it retail price but overall it's a keeper only because there are few alternatives


----------



## Trickwheel (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks for the follow up and unbiased observation - good to see.


----------

